# What's Next For The Knicks? The Point Guard Problem



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Now that Ramon Sessions has signed an offer sheet with the Minnesota Timberwolves, how do the New York Knicks shore up their point guard position? And does this mean their plans to clear cap space for the magical free agent summer of 2010 is on track?
> 
> What Sessions' signing does, Alan Hahn blogged Friday on Newsday, is leave the Knicks' roster virtually unchanged from the 32-win edition from 2008-09. With a reported one-year deal in place for David Lee, the Knicks will more than likely offer a contract of similar length to guard Nate Robinson.
> 
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors

Sorry *** off-season for the Knicks thus far, just pathetic.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I wont say sorry but right now we are looking really good come 2010 free agency.... hopefully we land some players


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^Who wants to come to a team that looks like that?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I think we've seen through the years that people dont necessarily join teams because they're winners.


Money will always come first. Those at the end of their careers tend to be more focused on going to a contender.


----------

